# New Book - Genus Paphiopedilum - Albine Forms



## ORG (Apr 3, 2008)

Yesterday a new book about the albine forms of the genus Paphiopedilum came from the editor. It is really only a iconography, a book full of pictures, which shows the variability of the genus.
Also shown the 2 albine forms of Phragmipedium and some of Cypripedium are
Just this time it is not available in the normal bookstores, only by Ebay in Germany. But I think there will be also a way to bring this book to USA


*Genus Paphiopedilum Albino Forms*
*Olaf Gruss*

All known Albine forms of the genus were shown. 

242 pages, 415 pictures, Hardcover

Format 20 x 15 cm. 

ISBN 978-83-925110-3-8

Price 32,50 €





The publication was possible by private help.
When there is interest then I could place some pages

With best greetings from the snowy Bavaria 


Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats! That may be one book I might buy.


----------



## Paul (Apr 3, 2008)

This is quite an unexpected book, Olaf, congrats!:clap:


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sure there is interest! That is gorgeous!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 3, 2008)

Certainly interest in the US. 

Just pictures?

Craig


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2008)

Olaf,
If you can figure out a way to ship to U.S., I'll buy a copy.


----------



## silence882 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it in English or German? If it's English, I'd definitely buy a copy if it were available in the US. If German, I'd probably still buy a copy.

--Stephen


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Olaf -- looks pretty good 

Tchuss


----------



## Magicboy (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrat's for a lovely book!

I wonder, wich is the other albino form from Phragmipedium besides longifolium?


----------



## Roth (Apr 3, 2008)

Magicboy said:


> Congrat's for a lovely book!
> 
> I wonder, wich is the other albino form from Phragmipedium besides longifolium?




besseae... and there has been rumors from last century about a schlimii albino as well, not to mention kovachii "album" that was supposed to exist...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2008)

Shhhhh, you'll make them go crazy! Schlimii definitely!


----------



## ORG (Apr 3, 2008)

Phragmipedium besseae forma flava and the greenish Phrag. longifolium.
No true white Phrag. schlimii is known only the forma albiflorum with a red opening of the lip.
There a rumors also that there exist a true greenish Phrag. caudatum, but it was never seen, the same is with the whitish Phrag. kovachii. Only a bud was shown but the flower in the end was not an albino.

The foreword was in english, german, chinese, japanese, thai and polish. The chapters include only the correct name of the forma and the pictures, not so much more.
Here the typical beginning of a chapter






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Candace (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats, Olaf.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 3, 2008)

Good work! Bravo Olaf!! I will buying soon as it gets available here in the US.


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see you publishing a book about this. I found your article very interesting and enlightening.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 3, 2008)

I want it!!! How soon will it be available in the US? Glad some of its in English....can handle some German, but its an effort.....My European parents were multilingual....unfortunately they raised an American kid who was typically American unilingual......Take care, Eric


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 4, 2008)

I found it on the German EBay, but have no idea how to order it, or if they can/will ship it to the US. The price seems very reasonable too!

Craig


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 4, 2008)

I ordered mine through Ebay (is it Popow who sells them) I'll let know when I receive it


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you Olaf
Very sharp info about albino slippers.
We are still waiting for a good picture or life clone of the P. kovachii aldum. Do you think it is a white colored PK?
Best regards


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2008)

ORG said:


> There a rumors also that there exist a true greenish Phrag. caudatum, but it was never seen,
> Olaf


You need to contact benilaca on this forum.


----------



## ORG (Apr 4, 2008)

Dear Craig,
it is possible for the ebay seller to ship it to USA.
Dear Eric,
many thanks for the hint. I will contact Benilaca.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 4, 2008)

Congratulations Olaf! You see there is always interest, worldwide...
Remember about the Phrag book??
There is always interest looking everywhere...
Best regards, have a nice weekend in the snowy Baviera


----------



## labskaus (Apr 9, 2008)

I recieved the book lat night. Congrats, Olaf, very well done!

This a an excellence update and addition for those who already know Olafs Orchid Digest article and a definite must for all Paphioholics who haven't!

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Olaf. 

I took the plunge and ordered 3 copies of the book. 
1 for me, maybe 1 for my judging center or one of the orchid societies I belong to and the 3rd....hmmmm


Craig


----------



## Ernie (Apr 9, 2008)

WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> Thanks Olaf.
> 
> I took the plunge and ordered 3 copies of the book.
> 1 for me, maybe 1 for my judging center or one of the orchid societies I belong to and the 3rd....hmmmm
> ...



WolfDog, my bestest friend!  

-Ernie


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 9, 2008)

Received the book today -- Well done Olaf !!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd love to order from Popow the eBay seller, but I'm not quite sure how payment would work. WolfDog1, did you just use PayPal?


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> I'd love to order from Popow the eBay seller, but I'm not quite sure how payment would work. WolfDog1, did you just use PayPal?



And can you tell us how much is the shipping?


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 9, 2008)

Hien said:


> And can you tell us how much is the shipping?



http://cgi.ebay.de/Genus-Paphiopedi...yZ155854QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Looks like 12.5 Euros. If anyone in the U.S. is buying a copy, let me know and I'll go in with you (maybe save on shipping?).


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 9, 2008)

For each book I paid 8 Euros for shipping. My grand total for all three copies was 121.50 Euros.....a little over $190 US. I don't think I got a break on the shipping. Looks like there are only 2 copies left...according to the EBay listing.


I also did use PayPal. Since I don't speak German, when I first looked at the listing and stuff it was very hard for me. But somehow when I see the listing now it's in English. 


Olaf......are there more printed or another source for your book?

Craig


----------



## ORG (Apr 10, 2008)

Dear Craig,
there are really more copies of my book. Popow put only 10 in the 'auction' but he will sell more.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 18, 2008)

Two of my 3 copies of the book arrived. I was a bit surprised to find the format to be smaller than I expected. The book is 15cm X 21cm or about 6in x 8.5in. It is FULL of pictures. I believe there may be more pictures in this one book than several others I have combined. Plus, the pictures are very unique in they give examples of the albino forms of the species. I'm not sure that it covers every paph species, but I cannot think of any that are not represented. A very nice book indeed. I did get an email from the seller that there are more books available. About the only real way to save on shipping is to have him send 24 books at a time. The cost to send my first two was 24 Euros. 

Anyway, a nice book to have and maybe we can work a better deal if we could drum up enough to order 24.....or more. 

Any takers? I'll correspond and run point on it if we have enough interest. 

Craig


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2008)

Hien said:


> And can you tell us how much is the shipping?



12,50 Euro


----------



## ORG (Apr 18, 2008)

Dear Craig,
you can be sure, that all known albine forms of Paphiopedilum are included, also some dobtful and some undescribed

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> Anyway, a nice book to have and maybe we can work a better deal if we could drum up enough to order 24.....or more.
> 
> Any takers? I'll correspond and run point on it if we have enough interest.
> 
> Craig


One for me please!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> I also did use PayPal. Since I don't speak German, when I first looked at the listing and stuff it was very hard for me. But somehow when I see the listing now it's in English.
> Craig



Wow! Spontaneous language comprehension! oke:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL! Nice Eric. 
I'm so surprised that you're the only one so far that wants one. 
If there are no other takers, I'll sell you the 'extra' copy that I have
for just what I paid. 

It's a very interesting book. 
There's no language barrier because it really is a book of pictures. 
The pictures pretty much speak for themselves. The book is 242 pages with a few extra pages at the end for notes. I am approximating, but I would say on average 2 pictures per page....many have 3 or 4. That's just about 500 pictures in this book. You get type pictures for many of the species as well as the albino forms. 

I am very glad that I got it. It's a great addition to my library. 

Any more takers? I was originally thinking of auctioning the extra book to benefit the forum, but it may have to go to NYEric instead.  oke:

I'll wait another week to see if more people want in on it before I decide. 

Olaf has contributed a lot to our forum and I'm so happy to have this book of his. 

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! I feel like I was sitting in the car at a stop light and this thug with a gun came to the window and...["am i really getting jacked?!?"]..


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 19, 2008)

You silly rabbit! 
I think we can get them even cheaper if we order 24 or more, and therefore
you would get one for less......weenie. 

Craig


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 19, 2008)

Of course I'm still interested! Put me on the list for one.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 20, 2008)

Can you put me on the list for one also? Thanks, Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 20, 2008)

Should I start a new thread about this?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 20, 2008)

Sure!
That makes 3 people. 
I'll try to correspond with the person in Germany about what kind of price we might expect if we get more books. 

Thank you!

Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm interested, but it really depends on the price. I'm sure that doesn't help.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm interested, but it really depends on the price. I'm sure that doesn't help.



Me too!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 21, 2008)

The price that I paid was basically $66 each including shipping. I am not sure how much less I could get them for, but I will try to inquire later this week. The book is really different than any other book I own. The price was a little high for my taste, but I wanted to have it and now I do. I'm also very glad that I do. 

I'll try to keep everyone posted on the developments.....including Eric poke just in case I can get him one cheaper.

If we take you two into account I believe that brings the count to 5. 

Only 19 more to go.....WOO HOO!!

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm interested, but it really depends on the price. I'm sure that doesn't help.



R U kidding!??! It'll be like $50 for a book w/ 500 paph and paph album photos! that's like $1.39 for a gallon of gasoline!!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL @ NYEric


----------



## swamprad (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd like a copy, too.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> LOL @ NYEric



He means "LOL w/ NYEric"


----------



## gary (Apr 22, 2008)

There is a supplier in North America. I got mine at Orchids Books in Quebec Canada, via postal service to the USA.

http://www.orchidsbooks.com/book.asp?id=741

gary
PS: no financial connection to the company!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

How much was shipping?


----------



## ORG (Apr 22, 2008)

Dear Gary,
but yours was the very old edition published in the italian journal Caesiana

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## gary (Apr 22, 2008)

Dear Olaf:
Thank you for the clarification. In what way is the Italian version different?
Thanks,
gary

BTW, shipping was $8.55.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 23, 2008)

I believe that version is 6 years older.....I think it was published in 2002. This new one was published this year...right Olaf?

Craig


----------



## ORG (Apr 23, 2008)

Dear Craig and Gary,
the difference is at first that the new book includes really all albine forms, also the forms which were described after 2002, like hangianum, tranlieninaum and so on but also some which are not descriebd yet. Then the book shows much more pictures and so the variability of the albine forms.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I know which one i prefer!


----------



## Hien (Apr 23, 2008)

gary said:


> Dear Olaf:
> Thank you for the clarification. In what way is the Italian version different?
> Thanks,
> gary
> ...



From what I can see:
The old one has 84 pages, 184 pictures
The new one has 242 pages, 415 pictures
I am waiting for the president's economic stimulant check to arrive so I can get the book:drool: (Does anybody know whether you have to do anything, or they just automatically send you the check?)


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 23, 2008)

Make sure you file your taxes on time......oh that would have been a few days ago.

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2008)

Taxes?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 15, 2008)

Any other suppliers out there?


----------



## cwt (Jul 16, 2008)

Olaf,
Great book thank you. Ernst Gunzenhauzer gave me a copy last week.
Charles


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Rub it in; why dont you!?


----------



## cwt (Jul 16, 2008)

You are welcome to borrow it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, next time I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## cwt (Jul 16, 2008)

Anytime you want.but not in December. Maybe down to Florida.
BTW, when is Longwood show next year?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't really want to borrow one but I wish I knew where to get a copy here.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric oke: Get your local orchid society to invite Olaf back to North America to speak. I bet he'd bring some books....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2008)

Like I have time to go to Orchid Societies!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 16, 2008)

Oops.......NYEric....I did promise my extra copy to you for what I paid for it. I apologize that I forgot about that. PM me if you are still interested.

Again, I apologize for my lapse in memory. 

Craig


To the others who were/are interested...I never heard back from the supplier in Germany nor the publishing company in Poland....ugh!

CAW


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2008)

Let me know. If I have any money after Parkside fest I may take you up on that.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Craig, If Eric doesn't take you up on that, I most certainly would!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2008)

Claim-jumper! :viking:


----------



## TutoPeru (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys,
There is a Canadian website: http://www.orchidsbooks.com/book.asp?id=741
You can order it from them.

They have everything orchids


----------



## Kyle (Jul 17, 2008)

That is an excellent website, but they do not carry the book in question.

That book that your link takes you to is a suppliment to the Itallian orchid journal. Its close, but not the same (or as complete) as the new book from Olaf.

Kyle


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 17, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Claim-jumper! :viking:



Hey man! I was only planning on trying to swoop-in if you decided against buying it after Parkside!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2008)

Sure you were.  


oke:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 19, 2008)

NYEric........you have a PM.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 21, 2008)

It looks like one great way to meet Olaf and to purchase his new book would be to attend the 11th International Slipper Symposium in Altamonte Springs, FL (Orlando area) this October.

http://home.cfl.rr.com/slipperorchids/


----------

